# How to use Skype on FreeBSD?



## MorgothV8 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm trying & trying and reading but I cant setup skype correctly.
Microphone doesn't work 
I can call, hear sounds but cannot send my voice 

Anybody can help me?
uname -a


```
FreeBSD  7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Mar 30 19:18:52 UTC 2009     root@:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/STARLIGHT  i386
```
dmesg | grep pcm

```
pcm0: <NVidia MCP67 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xdbff8000-0xdbffbfff irq 21 at device 7.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: VIA (Unknown)>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
```
mixer:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  15:15
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```
cat /dev/sndstat:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVidia MCP67 High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xdbff8000 irq 21 kld snd_hda [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:4v channels duplex default)FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVidia MCP67 High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xdbff8000 irq 21 kld snd_hda [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:4v channels duplex default)
```

PLEASE If anybody has any suggestion, help me!!
Thanks, MorgothV8



Have been trying wavplay, wavrec, mixer =rec (all possible options), cat dsp, pcm, snd, audio

EDIT: spent a little more time on topic.
The problem seems to be hardware specific. Simply cannot record ANY sound. I've tried all options from mixer command.
Anybody has correctly set up snd_hda to record sound?


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a similar problem as well. Try plugging the line into a different port. This worked for me.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tried all ports, all mixer rec settings.

But finally SOLVED!

freebsd-update -r 7.2-RELEASE upgrade
New kernel with snd_hda and sound compilen in helped.

I dont know why.... ?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 5, 2009)

another solution is reinstall pulseaudio and then chose as driver from sound setting in skype .


----------



## ligregni (Jul 29, 2010)

GOT THE SOLUTION!!!

Using FreeBSD 8.0, Skype 2.0 for linux

If you can hear your microphone but no "send sound" in Skype, or other devices, it's simple (well, find the solution is not so simple...):


```
ligPhenom# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```

TRY to play with the values and find out which one controls your microphone (as simple as talk with yourself and set


```
mixer mic 10
```

still hearing your voice?, so let's try


```
mixer mix 10
```

and so on (in my case it was miX the one controling my microphone), and when found the right one:


```
mixer +rec mix # or the one you found
```

and let's skype!!!


----------

